# H&A Gilley Bottle



## Linda B.

Have this 12" clear (slightly aqua) bottle embossed with "H&A Gilley" that looks like it was free-hand written on the bottle.  There are a number of bubbles in the glass, including one in the lip.  There is a piece of cork still inside the bottle.  Cany anyone provide any info/background on this one?  []


----------



## Aerated

Hi Linda,
 The bottle youve got there looks to be a H&A Gilby Gin bottle. Gilbys is an English company, & I think there still going today. I dont think that this bottle is particulary
 rare, but it is still a good looking early bottle. They date about 1880-1900.

 Cheers
 Aerated


----------



## jayvwman

hey I found one too, Linda, except it is one pint....it had liquor in it but I drank it lol. How much is it worth do you think?


----------



## smithy2u

Hi,
 I just found several bottles walking the dog. Think it's a landfill from the 1930's. First bottle on the left is H & A Gillrey Ltd. If anyone can tell me about the other bottles that would be fantastic.

 Kind regards
 Paul


----------

